# Remington 700 SPS ACC S-D 308



## skidboot77 (Nov 17, 2007)

I just put one in layaway. Love the feel and balance. I'm a hunter and plan to use for my long range hunting rifle. Is this my best bet for a long range gun or just find a off the rack heavy barrel hunting rifle in a 308?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

For the price and lack of fit and finish on the SPS, I'd personally look for a used VLS, VSSF, VSF, etc. they are a lot better quality and will have a little but longer barrel which will help you on your long range shoots. Just my worthless 2 cents.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Best 700 i have ever owned do you need a 26 inch barrel walking through the woods or in a shooting house.


----------



## skidboot77 (Nov 17, 2007)

That was my thought. Do you own one for hunting


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Not very many 26" .308 out there. I can't think of one. All I'm saying is do a little research before dropping a bunch of money on a gun like that when you can get a higher quality gun for the same if not less cash.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

nice gun, but I think if i specifically was looking for a long range gun, I'd look for something other than a .308


----------

